# Sears Kenmore AC



## joshik (Sep 17, 2012)

I got a quote from a Sear's guy today for a Kenmore AC unit. We have a furnace and forced air so we just need the evap coils and ac. 

We were quoted about $6100 for a 16 Seer Kenmore AC unit (36000BTU). This also includeds 5 year maintenance agreement, and a new copper line and electrical run. The Sears salesman said Carrier makes their Kenmore line.... which i found out online is semi-true. I guess ICP owns Carrier. Also he was pushing that Kenmore/Carrier use copper coils vs aluminum. So i hear mixed reviews about ICP and even Sears as an installer. The model he quoted was for a NXA636GKA model. I Googled it and I find Comfortmakers with the same model number. I then found that COmfortmaker is also owned by ICP...?

Any thoughts? Ive been doing a lot of reading online. I was quoted last year for some Lennox units, 14ACX (sales guy said 15 seer) for $5200. 

I really don't care about brand. I hear most compresors come from only two companies anyways and everything else is about the shell/case sound dampening, and other bells and whistles. I just want a "good value" and something that will work. 

btw, i live in southern california


----------



## HVAC1000 (Dec 12, 2012)

well ICP and carrier are both owned by United Technologies which also own Sikorsky Helicopters and lots of other companies. ICP make a few different brands Heil, Day and Night, comfortmaker, arcoaire, kenmore, Keeprite, and Tempstar but they are all the same other than the door, the badge, the m/n and s/n, and the shade of gray paint, as are Carrier/Bryant/Payne all the same as all ICP.
The coil being made out of copper not aluminum is also partially true. a carrier rep once told me that they make the treated copper ones specially for coastal areas (like yours) that have the salty corrosive air but they make the aluminium ones for areas like mine because it is cheaper to make.

if you are looking for the best value just keep in mind that the higher the S.E.E.R. number the lesser it will cost the operate (if installed properly) but will have a higher initial cost. check with your
locally utility but many areas have energy rebates for higher efficiency equipment.

im not exactly sure but a while ago i heard of a mandate from the EPA requiring that all new AC units in the Southwest to have a minimum SEER of 16 so that Lennox quote MAY no longer be valid. This mandate was also gonna effect the Northern US (Colorado and up basically) by requiring high efficiency furnaces rather than 80%ers, but it got delayed for now by a lawsuit, so idk what is happening in your area.


----------



## joshik (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reply!

I guess when it comes down to it, 16 SEER is 16 SEER... of course depending on the install. 

I suppose you could compare it to a car's MPG rating. You can have a 35MPG toyota or a 35mpg BMW.... the only difference is how you look driving down the road and all the bells and whistles. The later will obviously have a higher initial cost.


----------



## HVAC1000 (Dec 12, 2012)

ya thats a pretty good way to look at it. then you can get a 28 SEER Carrier Infinite system which would be like a Rolls Royce if it had the efficiency of a Tesla (which is still a pretty good one by itself).


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

You may want to consider the build quality if it sits near a bedroom window. The higher end/priced units of which Carrier and Lennox (XC series) have are much quieter. Most brands have a builders grade then regular then premium quality lineup. Lennox gives you the sound Db decibel rating on their website or brochures and the better manufacturers do or are not afraid to share that info. El Cheapo tries to hide it. For an extra $500 it won't keep you awake plus you have to live with that sound for 10-20 yrs.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.ahridirectory.org/ahridirectory/pages/ac/defaultSearch.aspx
Looks like you're not getting 16 SEER or a full 3 ton with that. With a v-drive furnace it will do 15 SEER. As yuri pointed out both units are builder grade.

Don't put in too much info into the directory or it will fault. Just enter the model number


----------



## joshik (Sep 17, 2012)

geez why is buying an AC so complicated 

what do you guys think about the 5 year master maintenence program from Sears? It was an additional $600. The AC comes iwth a 10 years parts and 1 year labor warranty. The 5 year will cover everything for 5 years and u can keep renewing it to keep going even after the 10 year parts and warranty expire. how much maintenence on avg should i expect (never had an AC unit....this is our first house)?

honestly, you cant even find any info on Kenmore AC units. Nothing. Not even on Sears' website..... Comfortmaker has some info on their version of the AC unit but then again its hard to determine exactly what model of Comfortmaker it is. 

So I guess the bottom line for me here is:
1. Find out exactly what model my Kenmore AC unit corresponds to in the Comfortmaker line
2. Find out the dB ratings.

Bc in the end, the price isnt that bad compared to a Lennox 14SEER (which was quoted last year). It may not be as pretty as a Lennox but im sure it has to good quality parts, Copeland scroll compressor and copper coils. Im sure a 16 SEER rated unit matched w/ whatever furnace I have will work more eff than a 14SEER rated unit with my furnace.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Sears has always changed the model # of any furnace or AC they sell to a Sears part # and that is just the way it is. I imagine you can then buy condenser fan motors and other parts thru them so that is the way they do it. I am always suspicious that they and other huge big box stores like them don't dumb down the quality as Carrier or whomever they are selling this year will cater to them because of the huge quantity they buy. Doubt you will ever get a perfect cross match because there is none. The extended warranty usually costs $400-500 with others and they may be bumping it up. Depends if it includes a cleaning which is worth $100 then it may be OK. You actually do pay more for the big box store units because they bump up the price but people love the "SEERS" points and are very loyal to them and the Depot. They do contract out to the lowest bidder so the larger companies don't get their work but the larger companies can sometimes attract/have better quality installers/service techs because they pay better wages.

You should get it serviced once a year as the newer units are using tighter outdoor coils which plug with dirt easier and some are difficult to clean and should be professionally cleaned once a year and the Freon level checked.


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

> I really don't care about brand.


You _WILL_ the first time a relay, circuit board or some part other than the compressor fails...

I don't think compressors fail very often, it's all the other junk that does, the electronics, relays, the freon leaks out due to poor connections, or a poor design.

But honestly, I don't think you will go wrong with either the Sears or the Lennox, but I think I would be more inclined to go through Sears as if there's a problem I feel Sears might be easier to get satisfaction from, they've been around a LONG time and I do feel they are one of the better stores to deal with.
But WOW, $6 grand for an air conditioner!!! I cool my 1,000 sq ft house comfortably with a 5200 btu window a/c...



> what do you guys think about the 5 year master maintenence program from Sears? It was an additional $600. The AC comes iwth a 10 years parts and 1 year labor warranty. The 5 year will cover everything for 5 years and u can keep renewing it to keep going even after the 10 year parts and warranty expire.


That's $120 a year for the extended warrantee, I'm sure it has plenty of exclusions, one might be failures due to lightning or power surges, damage from falling limbs etc- any of those might be covered by your insurance anyway. I have never bought extended warrantees and from what I've read they are usually not a good deal but are major profit makers for those that SELL them.
Personally I would not buy the $600 warrantee, you take a chance either way you go as you can't preduct the future, but I bet money there's all kinds of exclusions in it that would address 95% of the scenarios you would run into- power surges, lightning, flood, tree limb crushes the unit, you back your lawn tractor into it etc.


----------



## joshik (Sep 17, 2012)

yuri said:


> Sears has always changed the model # of any furnace or AC they sell to a Sears part # and that is just the way it is. I imagine you can then buy condenser fan motors and other parts thru them so that is the way they do it. I am always suspicious that they and other huge big box stores like them don't dumb down the quality as Carrier or whomever they are selling this year will cater to them because of the huge quantity they buy. Doubt you will ever get a perfect cross match because there is none. The extended warranty usually costs $400-500 with Lennox and they may be bumping it up. You actually do pay more for the big box store units because they bump up the price but people love the "SEERS" points and are very loyal to them and the Depot. They do contract out to the lowest bidder so the larger companies don't get their work but the larger companies can sometimes attract/have better quality installers/service techs because they pay better wages.


oh, we have an existing furnace. Just getting an evap coil and condensor and the stuff that goes with that. Hopefully, a good installer will get the bid (fingers crossed). The 5 year extended warranty was an attractant for us though....



RWolff said:


> You _WILL_ the first time a relay, circuit board or some part other than the compressor fails...
> 
> I don't think compressors fail very often, it's all the other junk that does, the electronics, relays, the freon leaks out due to poor connections, or a poor design.
> 
> ...


good point! Yeh, Sears "big" name is why we chose Sears. Actually, the sales guy's presentation is mostly aobut Sears this and Sears that... how long they have been around and how likely they will be around in the future to take care of our AC. 

$6k seems about average around my parts. I live in a 1550sq foot 3 bed 2 bath house. We not only want it for comfort but also to add home value.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

heard a story where I am. the installer quoted a job for $4000 with his company. he also does SEERS. shows up at the job later and customer went with SEERS and paid $500 more. obviously the customer did not know who did the SEERS jobs. got the same good job but those SEERS points must be worth a lot.:yes::laughing:


----------



## joshik (Sep 17, 2012)

yuri said:


> heard a story where I am. the installer quoted a job for $4000 with his company. he also does SEERS. shows up at the job later and customer went with SEERS and paid $500 more. obviously the customer did not know who did the SEERS jobs. got the same good job but those SEERS points must be worth a lot.:yes::laughing:



:wallbash:


how much do you think AC prices went up in the past year?


----------



## joshik (Sep 17, 2012)

HVAC1000 said:


> The coil being made out of copper not aluminum is also partially true. a carrier rep once told me that they make the treated copper ones specially for coastal areas (like yours) that have the salty corrosive air but they make the aluminium ones for areas like mine because it is cheaper to make.


how important do you think it is to have copper coils? i am in San Diego but about 10 miles inland.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

that's story is several years old so the prices went up. sounds like you got "buyers remorse" now. Prices vary from area to area just like the cost of living. I may pay $2 gallon for milk and you pay $4 but make twice as much as I do. I am sure you will be fine as at least they will answer the phone and take care of the product unlike Joes heatem and cheatem who goes out of business regularly and starts up again under his wife's name or whatever. I like copper better as it is stronger and more corrosion resistant but the Carrier aluminum coils have been very good for vibration etc. I would choose copper so it is worth some $$.


----------



## HVAC1000 (Dec 12, 2012)

well you are still very close to the harsh salt water especially compared to me, its dry as a bone here, so it is good for you to get one with the "specially treated" copper coils, for me its much more practical have the cheaper aluminum ones that are made in the same factory as the copper ones.


----------



## joshik (Sep 17, 2012)

yuri said:


> that's story is several years old so the prices went up. sounds like you got "buyers remorse" now. Prices vary from area to area just like the cost of living. I may pay $2 gallon for milk and you pay $4 but make twice as much as I do. I am sure you will be fine as at least they will answer the phone and take care of the product unlike Joes heatem and cheatem who goes out of business regularly and starts up again under his wife's name or whatever. I like copper better as it is stronger and more corrosion resistant but the Carrier aluminum coils have been very good for vibration etc. I would choose copper so it is worth some $$.


yeh a lil buyers remorse... but i can cancel within 3 days, which is monday.  

i'm sure everything will be fine in the end.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I think most of their contractors are reputable as they would weed them out quickly. It is more the piece work aspect and you may get a better job with a private guy *IF* he cares about what he does. Roll of a dice it is.:yes:


----------

